# NISSAN VS. PORSCHE TRADE



## hookahh (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys so I came across this buy....and wanted to know your thoughts.

I have Black Nissan Murano AWD, 2006. 43,667 Miles. 

This guy has a Silver Porsche Cayenne, 2004. 84,500 Miles for sale $15.5 Grand, but willing to trade the car for mine for an additional 1,000 +/- for taxes.

Is this a reliable trade, do you need more information to determine the buy?

Overall thoughts?

PS. Its a salesman.


----------



## McLMan (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure how your car is equipped but a pretty basic 2006 SE (AWD) is worth between $15,500 and $17,500 so long as it's in reasonaby good shape. Therefore I'm sure he'd jump at the chance to trade, especially if you kick in another grand.

I'd tell him to go suck an egg.


----------

